# Memphis Man Scares Burglars Away By Closing the Bolt on His AR-15 Rifle



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-away-by-closing-the-bolt-on-his-ar-15-rifle/


----------

